# Feelings of Impending Death



## littlebombon (Oct 7, 2014)

---


----------



## EndlessSummer (Oct 9, 2014)

I've been lurking for awhile now but created and account so I could respond to your post. YES! I went through the same thing after losing three immediate family members in a year to cancer while another was terminally ill.. One day I felt this "premonition" that I was going to die by that fall. It was awful, I'm sorry you're through this. I think the constant rumination about my impending death was partly what caused my DP along with the grief and trauma of losing so many people back to back. Interestingly enough, when I went to my doctor about my anxiety he immediately asked about these thoughts before I told him so it's not at all an uncommon thing to be anxious about. I would highly recommend making an appointment with your doctor so you can discuss your anxiety.


----------



## rodenhiser (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm really sorry you're feeling this way. I'm more than open to chat about it if you'd like, but I'll tell you the facts right here.

You're over obsessing. Trust me when I say; there's nothing wrong with you. A good few months ago, I felt like everything could kill me. I was in constant worry about my health. Whether it was my breathing, or my heartrate, or my stomach feeling off, or whatever it was. Everything felt like a death sentence, when in reality, I was breathing normally until I started thinking about how weird I was breathing. My heart rate was normal, until I thought it was higher, and anxiety made it speed up. My stomach was feeling distressed because anxiety does that too. I was at the point where I knew it was all anxiety, and even thought to start medication to fix it, but in the end I ended up just getting over it myself.

You have to realize that your mind is it's own worst nightmare. If you think too much, you're going to react to that. You can literally make yourself sick by thinking you're going to get sick.

Panic attacks are the worst. You feel the impending doom of death, right around the corner, and when it's over you're fine. I've stopped panic attacks by just realizing that. Don't get me wrong; I continue to get panicked. I do feel really shitty sometimes, to the point where I just want to scream. But I know it's just over thinking. I know it's all in my mind. So knowing that, keeps me sane, keeps my anxiety down (aside from DP/DR; sometimes those aren't so easily controlled) and keeps me from panic.


----------



## PeteThePirate33 (Jul 18, 2014)

Don't be offended, but I kind of have to laugh at this topic a little. Not because the way you are feeling is funny. However, it's just that I can relate to this so damn much. For a while after things with DP/anxiety started I felt like this on a regular basis. Everything was a sign of my impending doom and I was counting the days. I wasn't really used to feeling the anxiety to such an extreme degree. So I had no idea it could affect me in such a way. In my worst hours, I had some really out there, inane fears that in retrospect, make no sense. I would be at work and a strange feeling would just overcome me. Just some really bizarre sensations that I can't even describe anymore, because they are so foreign to me now. I immediately scheduled an appointment with my GP to get blood drawn and was even going to push for them to do a CT scan, even though in the back of my mind I knew it was all ridiculous.

But yeah...I definitely agree with the post above me. Anxiety manifests itself in ways you won't imagine. It can definitely make your body ache and cause the light headed feeling you describe. The best thing would be to try your best to get a good nights sleep. As difficult as it may be, your mind needs the rest from all the constant rumination and whatnot. Good luck. Things will only go up from here!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2014)

I totally know that feeling. I often think and hope that I be alive on Christmas/my next birthday or any other date that is important for me. I feel like I won't make it, but obviously, Till now, I survived


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

yea well...just a guess! You'll make it. But I can totally relate to this feeling...I feel it now for almost 6 years. Thinking just from week to week...it's so sad and stupid.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Im pretty sure I had that feeling today


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

I get those premonitory feelings sometimes. Everytime I've had one, nothing has come of it, I try to ignore them now.


----------

